

Manage GitHub pull requests from the command line - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/2878756980/git-pulls-command-line-tool-for-github-pull-requests

======
kenneth_reitz
And this is why I love git.

------
zachriggle
How do you have your prompt (PS1) set up?

~~~
netherland
That's my riff on the kennethreitz oh-my-zsh theme <http://wynn.fm/9p>

